# Leave in conditioner for stained area?



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello everybody.

Iris has a staning problem.I noticed that the hair in that area is very dry and frizzy.Does a leave in conditioner help?

When i try to comb them they brake :smpullhair: and i cannot keep them down,hair is covering her sweet eyes.

What do you use?Is CC silk spirits liquid protein going to help me deal with this problem?

Any ideas?


----------



## Mindi's mom (Aug 24, 2010)

Where are you having staining? Are you using whitening shampoo or anything? The whitening shampoos and solutions cause hair to be very dry and brittle.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

The staining is under her eyes.I use whitening shampoo (without bleach) when i give her a bath and in between baths i use spa lavish blueberry for the face.

I always use conditioner when i give her a bath.So i was wondering if there is a leave in conditioner that i could use maybe daily in this area.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I use spa lavish daily also, and condition just the beard right after, rinsing well. I would be afraid to use a leave in conditioner on the face especially close to the eyes as the tears will "wick" the conditioner into the eyes. I just keep microfiber cloths on hand and dry as necessary.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

The hair from nose across under eyes on mine are dry too. I use Spa Lavish.






See how the hair there stands it arches up. Has anybody tried the Show leave in conditioners the Balm or Coat Therapy for this?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I had another thought while washing Georgie's face this morning...are you using the spa lavish full strength? I dilute 50/50 with water and put in one of those Bath & Body foam pump bottles...we don't have any trouble with dryness on the face. I just use the Spec 10 conditioner after every wash.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

I do the same thing you do Lydia.
Unfortunately her hair in that area are is very dry.
I will try another conditioner,hope it gets better.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

Try Eye Envy. It's a liquid that you wipe the stained area with and then you use the Eye Envy powder on the area. Check it out at www.eyeenvy.com I use it on my Nikki and her eyes have no staining.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

The eye envy can cause dryness as well, although I have had some success with it. Georgie's 2 and its a constant battle  We have good days and bad, which is strange, and I've noticed that when her anal glands act up it gets immediately worse. I watch that she doesn't lick herself, but it doesn't matter. My holistic vet says it could be a toxicity issue and has her on some herbals now as well as some essential oil suppositories weekly. We have seen some improvement


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

My girls have on and off battle with tear stains and I also subject them to tons of new products, which may cause some of this.

I would definitely recommend using a leave in conditioner to the areas that you feel are dry. SPRAY your FINE tooth comb with a leave in conditioner and then comb the area that you want to condition. If you need more === SPRAY the conditioner again onto the actual comb. I find this is easy to do and also the wet conditioned comb helps detangle the muzzle hairs so it doesn't hurt them when the comb GLIDES through ^_^ Plus you don't risk get any product into their eyes 

I've also on occasion used the SHOW Premium Picture Perfect == just a little touch and used my finger to spot condition some of the dryer hairs taking care not to go near the eyes, which Lydia also mentioned.

Good luck....good ideas here!
Hedy


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you ladies for the help and the advice 
I will keep searching for the right product.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I was told not to use conditioner on the face. My advice is to stop using the whitening shampoo on her face. Use Spa Lavish, it is good for tear staining too. How old is Iris?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Tear Staining*

I gave Rocky Ocubright. It worked like magic. I love how he looks without his tear stains. If I can get him to take a picture I'll post before and after pictures for you. Got it on Amazon.


----------



## Frini (Apr 13, 2014)

Dixie's Mama said:


> I was told not to use conditioner on the face. My advice is to stop using the whitening shampoo on her face. Use Spa Lavish, it is good for tear staining too. How old is Iris?


Iris is almost 2 years old.She started to tear when she got erlichiosis(5 months ago) and i had to give her antibiotics.She also had to eat wet dog food for that period but now she is back on dry food(acana lamb and okanagan apple,which is the only dog food she eats,she hates other brands).




Rocky's Mom said:


> I gave Rocky Ocubright. It worked like magic. I love how he looks without his tear stains. If I can get him to take a picture I'll post before and after pictures for you. Got it on Amazon.


Thanks for the tip but i prefer not to give her Tylosin,at least not yet .Yesterday i ordered from UK(we dont have many products here in Greece) 2 products for the stains.The one is Ppp Tear Stain Remover and the other is Pet Silk Tear Stain Remover.Hope they work.


----------

